# Bitdefender firewall support



## thewal (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

I have a wifi MP4 player and have set it up to see photo's on my PC. The problem I have is that I need to disable my Bitdefender firewall to let my device connect to my PC. 
Does anyone know how to set up a rule for my wifi device to connect with disabling firewall. 
My Bitdefender is Internet Security v10

I have an open ticket with Bitdefender tech support about this, which they don't want to help me with. I have got a few replys but no help.

Can anyone help please!!!!!


----------

